# Need Help---> Breed Identification



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello all..........Need help



















thanks in advance


----------



## vinny_wills (Jan 18, 2010)

i think it is malta's cross breed.


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks vinny


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh my those are pretty!


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

I dont know Malta,

but its resembles one of the bird called "Lotan"
but I am not an expert,


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

Beautiful birds.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Maybe Serbian Highflyer? There are very pretty!

Dawn


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

first picture with the pair look like tumblers , second pictures maybe a Highflyer, but wow that tail is long, beautiful birds you got there,=)


----------



## vinny_wills (Jan 18, 2010)

yes its sometimes also called as lotan in india.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

At first I thought Temeschburgers/Timisoras, but then I saw the feathered feet. So then I thought maybe Indian Fantail crosses. I looked in my book and they could be Lotans, although they used to only be found in pure white. Don't know if that has changed or not (probably has). So if it flips, that's what it is. If not, then it is probably an Indian Pigeon, which is basically the same as the Lotan, but it isn't a tumbler.


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

thank you for your comments.


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> At first I thought Temeschburgers/Timisoras, but then I saw the feathered feet. So then I thought maybe Indian Fantail crosses. I looked in my book and they could be Lotans, although they used to only be found in pure white. Don't know if that has changed or not (probably has). So if it flips, that's what it is. If not, then it is probably an Indian Pigeon, which is basically the same as the Lotan, but it isn't a tumbler.


MaryOfExeter what book did you look into? Is there a pigeon encyclopedia I am not aware of? Because I'd love to get my hands on a similar book.


----------



## Althaf (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi friend,this is indian lotan and australian cross breed.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. The spotted white one looks alot like one of my highflying tumblers i had before. The yellow eyes and a peak crest. The feet say it could be a mix of tumbler or a fantail. The pureness of the black and white one has me thinking of the black tail armenian and fantail mix. They look like they can fly because the wings are trimmed. I have seen the long tail in the endurance type high flyers that also tumble. They look healthy.


----------

